# Livewell/Raw Water Washdown



## You Me & Dupree (Mar 19, 2009)

You can hear the pump kick on when you flip the switch, but water never ends up flowing to either the livewell or wash down. There is a lever that I need to switch from one to the other and I've tried everything.



This is on a 97 Wellcraft 190CC, just wanted to see if anyone knew anything that could possibly help just off the top of their heads. Thanks!


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

The raw water pickup under the boat is probably clogged with mud.



I had the same thing happen on my 20' Aquasport.



I removed the raw water input hose from the pump and used compressed air to blow the mud out.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the same set up. Make sure your strainer in clean also. I forced water thru mine and it worked after that for a while, but the pump died not long after. See the other thread about Shur(wont)flo's.

Skip


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

mine does the same thing, what I usually do is suck on the discharge going into my baitwell to get it primed (I'm gonna catch hell over that one), dont know why it wont pick up prime on its own, my water pickup is on the bottom of the boat, and will drop prime evertime I put motor into reverse.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The boats rigged with a livewell pump and used for a washdown also suck!



Livewell pumps are higher volume and lower pressure. They are centrifugal pumps.



Washdown pumps like a Jabsco par Max are low volume and high pressure. They are diaphragm style pumps.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Crazy mine does the same thing I removed the strainer on bottom of boat, and seems fine. My suction seems low you can here it kick on as well but nothing comes on. It worked fine for a while, but now wont work....


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Had the same problem with my boat when I first got it. Turned out that the pump was sitting too high and was not priming.:banghead I shortened the pipe from the pump to the hull by about an inch and have had no problems since. Good luck. Hope it is as easy as mine was


----------

